# LR/Mogrify 2.0 problem



## Victoria Bampton (May 25, 2008)

Tim, I've had a request from another forum.  Katie's having trouble with LR/Mogrify '.2' for 2.' beta.  Any ideas?

She said: 



> I can export single versions. ie right click, export, and go into export. However every time I right click, export and pick user presets this is what I get.


----------



## Tim Armes (May 26, 2008)

Unfortunately when there's no line number like that it means that the problem is internal to LR, and I can't tell where it's coming from in my code.

Since it's happening with a preset I'd suggest deleting the presets in question and recreating them.

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Tim, I've passed it back.


----------

